# Looking for 1/24th scale sparkplugs{help}



## supernova46 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering if any one company makes a 1/24th scale sparkplug. I am looking at detailing DB605AS engine that goes to a Messershmitt BF109g.I know Detail Masters carries all the SP wires, hoses etc, but i cannot find any sparkplugs. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated, thanks, Jim.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

R&D Unique makes what you are after. It is part of their Curbside Dioramics line. You get 10 white metal spark plugs for $3.00.

http://www.rndunique.com/rnd_displayitem.cfm?pk=153


----------

